# Mirrorless is stepping up



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2013)

This looks greatOlympus OM-D E-M1: First Impressions Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

What is the point of a 3/4 sensor camera that is exactly the same size as a 5xxx Nikon DX ,has no OVF and costs twice as much?


----------



## ann (Sep 11, 2013)

Try one before throwing stones!


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

ann said:


> Try one before throwing stones!



I am just asking a question.


----------



## jaomul (Sep 11, 2013)

Pro spec. A little bigger than an sl1 with 51 raw buffer at 6.5 fps and small lenses with weather sealing.inbuilt stabilisation.  A lot to like here


----------



## ann (Sep 11, 2013)

sashbar said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > Try one before throwing stones!
> ...




ah, sorry, i mis=understood.

For one reason, weight, ease of use, with good results.

Since getting an Em5 haven't used my d700 and don't miss carrying around 10-12 lbs of equipment, especially when traveling.

WIth the omd i can carry 4 lens, extra batteries, extra cards, the camera on a wrist strap and have both hands free and forget about being tired at the end of the day.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

ann said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > ann said:
> ...



These are all valid points, and I am looking at a smaller camera as well. But as I said this one leaves me cold because it is the same size as my DSLR (exactly same size). Probably lenses are smaller, I do not know. But you still need a bag for this camera. I look at Fuji X -E1.  With a fixed pancake lense you can put it in your pocket. And IQ is up there with your D700. Tempting...


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 11, 2013)

sashbar said:


> What is the point of a 3/4 sensor camera that is exactly the same size as a 5xxx Nikon DX ,has no OVF and costs twice as much?



It damages both HP and mana with every shot in pvp combat.


----------



## ann (Sep 11, 2013)

I am using a thinktank, belt so no need for a bag at least for day to day shooting.  I do take a rolling bag full of lens and switch out with what ever my needs may be.

I am hoping that the new body will  handle sports better, as that is the only reason i keep my d700 around.

There is always a compromise, one can have anything they want, they just can't have everything.

I have checked out the Fuji and the Sony mirrorless cameras but ended up with the em5 and will probably get the newest body, but want to handle it before placing an order.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 11, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > What is the point of a 3/4 sensor camera that is exactly the same size as a 5xxx Nikon DX ,has no OVF and costs twice as much?
> ...



Sorry, I am too old for this ****.


----------



## usayit (Sep 14, 2013)

sashbar said:


> These are all valid points, and I am looking at a smaller camera as well. But as I said this one leaves me cold because it is the same size as my DSLR (exactly same size). Probably lenses are smaller, I do not know. But you still need a bag for this camera. I look at Fuji X -E1.  With a fixed pancake lense you can put it in your pocket. And IQ is up there with your D700. Tempting...



I shoot micro 4/3rds.  The entire system packaging wise (size and weight) is no where even close to my equivalent Canon system consisting of a Canon 5D, 1DmarkII, and 8 primes/zooms.   About a quarter of the size/weight.  The lenses are actually smaller and lighter than most of my Leica M lenses.

It is important not to clump all mirror-less together as the term doesn't describe a format but rather a design concept.  As such it simply adds confusion.   When we say DSLR people mean 135 size or APS crop.   When people say MF they talk about 645, 6x7, 6x6 or similar.  The lenses and bodies follow suit as necessary to support the sensor size.   Since sensors are generally similar, performance can be comparable across similar models.  

In mirror-less, you can have 2x crop sensors (Micro 4/3rds), 2.7x crop (Nikon J), APS (Fuji, Sony), AND even FF (Leica M).   As such, you will have a WIDE variety of packaging and performance with different blends of shooting experiences offered.

You can't simply say DSLR vs Mirrorless because its like saying Sedan vs 4-wheel transportation.   You need to be more specific such as DSLR vs APS sized Mirrorless. etc.     

Micro 4/3rds community has a division on what consumers want in terms of size.   The smallest of the bunch is the Olympus E-PM1 and Panny GF3... no DSLR exists that are as compact.  Very popular cameras as the bodies are the size of a P&S but there are some that find them simply TOO SMALL.   Others find the larger cameras such as the Panasonic GH# and G# TOO LARGE.   The best thing is that there are so many camera bodies to choose in terms of ergonomic and size between Olympus and Panasonic (and now black magic for video).   This large availability of different designs in bodies that all share the same mount is one of the biggest advantages to the micro 4/3rds system.   2x crop sensors may not be up to par with larger sensors of the DSLRs BUT the 2x crop sensors lead to much smaller optics... which was more important to me.

As for the E-M1, its not for me because of the size.   But there are tons of people on the micro 4/3rds community that are saying that its perfectly sized for them.   The biggest differentiator is that my hands are smaller than the typical and I prefer smaller cameras.   I the removable grip system of the OMD E-M5... allows me to go small for packing (similar to that of the Fuji XE1) or make it bigger when I want to (similar to the E-M1).   Olympus micro 4/3rds have been generally much smaller than Panasonic... and yet Panasonic has a strong base.   The E-M1 is similar to the size of the G6, so I would assume its Olympus attempting to attract some of that group who finds Pen's too small.   On the other hand, Panasonic decide to add in-body image stabilization to the GX7... their attempt to attract more from the Olympus PEN camp.

You dont' realize just how compact the Micro 4/3rds system is until you actually use it.  My 12-35 f/2.8 AND 35-100 f/2.8 and OMD E-m5 fit into a camera bag that I couldn't even fit my Canon 5D + 70-200 f/2.8 IS alone... at less than 1/2 the weight.


----------



## daggah (Sep 14, 2013)

After spending some time with both a D7000 and an OM-D (both my cameras) - both with good glass...I enjoy shooting my OM-D way more.  And quite frankly, I now believe that EVFs are better than optical viewfinders (gasp!)  The technology has really gotten a lot better, and it's a joy to see exposure as it will be recorded.  It's also nice to have instant access to a live histogram, a visual indicator of clipped highlights and/or shadows, and manual focusing is much easier since you're seeing the depth of field accurately.

This photo was easy with an EVF showing immediate information on what effect specific exposure compensation settings would have on my shot.  I would've been guessing on my D7000, but it was easy to nail the exposure exactly as I wanted it with my OM-D.  By no means am I saying this is an award-winning photo...the composition could use some work.  It was a quick shot that I saw and took because I noticed the way the late afternoon sun was hitting these salary workers about to cross a Tokyo street, and I personally love back-lit subjects.  There is some subtle split-toning done in lightroom, but the exposure is pretty much as I took it.




Waiting to cross in Ikebukuro by davidgevert, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Sep 14, 2013)

I hope the EM1 is as good as the previews seem to show. Half my canon gear is now sold with the other half waiting to be


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 14, 2013)

jaomul said:


> I hope the EM1 is as good as the previews seem to show. Half my canon gear is now sold with the other half waiting to be



I doubt you will look back.


----------



## red24amos (Oct 6, 2013)

I absolutely love my fuji X100s. Even more than my DSL's!!


----------



## pete72 (Oct 7, 2013)

daggah said:


> I now believe that EVFs are better than optical viewfinders (gasp!)  The technology has really gotten a lot better, and it's a joy to see exposure as it will be recorded.


I'm inclined to agree. I was amazed by my OM-D's viewfinder. The image does not look too digitised, compensating for exposure is reflected in the view & the live bulb mode is great for long exposures.
I've had more than 1 Canon DSLR user check mine out & been really impressed by it.

The OM-D's feel is much more 'familiar' than the Canon DSLRs I've used. The one thing I miss from my old film OMs is the shutter speed ring on the lens mount.

DSLR snobs may turn their nose up at the smaller sensor but I sometimes use mine to photograph model railways where the smaller sensor gives me a greater depth of field.

The biggest advantage I can see the E-M1 has over the E-M5 is the compatibility with std 4/3 lenses. Are the improvements major if sticking to m4/3 lenses?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 8, 2013)

From what you guys are saying, when my E-450 bites the dust for the final time/I have money to upgrade, the E-M1 is going to take its place. Unless something way more awesome comes out in that time (it'll be a while I imagine), this looks like the way to go.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 18, 2013)

ann said:


> Try one before throwing stones!



But.. but.. to try the camera I'd have to drop all these stones I just picked up.. sigh.. geez.  Killjoy.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 18, 2013)

daggah said:


> After spending some time with both a D7000 and an OM-D (both my cameras) - both with good glass...I enjoy shooting my OM-D way more.  And quite frankly, I now believe that EVFs are better than optical viewfinders (gasp!)  The technology has really gotten a lot better, and it's a joy to see exposure as it will be recorded.  It's also nice to have instant access to a live histogram, a visual indicator of clipped highlights and/or shadows, and manual focusing is much easier since you're seeing the depth of field accurately.



Umm.. ok, not throwing stones here - but I'm wondering how well the EVF works when firing 4-5 frames per second.  I own an FZ200 and while the EVF is pretty good as far as image quality is concerned, one of the things I've noticed is that when I'm firing a longer burst the EVF lags - which for wildlife photography is kind of a deal breaker.  Just wondering how well the OM-D keeps up firing long consecutive bursts as compared to a more traditional pentaprism or pentamirror system.


----------

